# poopiest night of wheeling ever



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

went to bed last night the wheel was so clean you could eat off it...this morning




























i am just venting because i had it sparkling clean last night and it looks like not a single piece fell out! :lol: 
whos hedgie can beat that mess in a night?


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

:shock: :lol: This is what all new owners need to see before getting a hog!  I have seen worse but didn't take any photos.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Its all your fault larry. He enjoys your wheel too much!


----------



## atichy (Jan 30, 2012)

HAHA! I wake up some mornings going no way that much comes out of my little angle LOL


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

jerseymike1126 said:


> Its all your fault larry. He enjoys your wheel too much!


 :mrgreen:


----------



## gogrnny1955 (Jul 6, 2011)

Ahhhh so it is the wheels fault ,
Every morning I get to at least that much poop and it smells like wet alfalfa. 
( I'm still using up my 10 pounds of spikes delight)


I scrub mine with a dish soap made for washing baby dishes and by next morning 
all poopy again.
And I'm washing 2 right now but soon 4 !

Oh well, at least they really love the wheels so it's all good


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

I was running late for work so i didnt have time to clean his feet (usually clean them every morning). I bet you it will look like dog booties but made of poop


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

jerseymike1126 said:


> I was running late for work so i didnt have time to clean his feet (usually clean them every morning). I bet you it will look like dog booties but made of poop


 :lol: :lol: This is a visual only a hedgehog owner could handle.


----------



## EinsteinsMama (Jan 18, 2012)

That's it? :lol: I need to post Einstein's wheel after a night of running and pooing. It's soooo bad!


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

EinsteinsMama said:


> That's it? :lol: I need to post Einstein's wheel after a night of running and pooing. It's soooo bad!


Lets see it


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Btw. Feet had practically no poop...odd


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

You're so lucky if that'st he worst you've seen! One of my foster hedgies would poop and evenly coat it over the entire running surface each night. I'm amazed she pooped so much in one night.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

Haha. Then she would probably be extra grumpy during the bath


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

LizardGirl said:


> You're so lucky if that'st he worst you've seen! One of my foster hedgies would poop and evenly coat it over the entire running surface each night. I'm amazed she pooped so much in one night.


My Mildred does this. I'm pretty sure she pees first, then poops, then runs runs runs until it's a soupy mixture and sprays all over every surface of her wheel. Siiiigh.

And then there are nights where you can tell it's dirty, but there's only like one turd? Being a hedgie parent = being very poop tolerant :lol:


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I don't know how Pepper does it, but she leaves beautifully formed logs, tucked away in the corner of the wheel. The stench, however, is like nothing I've ever experienced. :shock: I would so much rather she were messy than smelly. :lol:


----------



## lehaley (Jun 25, 2011)

Hanhan27, you're so right. My poop tolerance has definitely increased since I brought Felix home. I feel like if/when I ever decide to have kids, poopy diapers will be nothin!


----------

